# iPhone advice



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I dumped my Android S5 and metropcs because of the crappy bandwidth and switched to an Iphone 6 Plus on AT&T. I'm not finding it to let me multitask as well. On the S5, it would place a popup on any screen I'm viewing asking if I wanted to stay signed into Uber. With the IPhone, it's just signing out. Any advice?


----------



## remdawg (Oct 26, 2015)

yea.... go back to android LOL


----------



## remdawg (Oct 26, 2015)

seriously though if you are in your time frame to return go to a galaxy s6 or a note 5


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Guides would be nice. In Iphone settings, you can scroll down and see adjustable settings for apps including Uber Driver. I don't see an option for notifications to display on top of other apps which is what I need. Starting the Uber Driver app and choosing settings before you sign on would be another great place to gain some control, but there's hardly any options there either.
Edit: Well, found I had bumped the switch on the side to silent mode. That stopped my sound cues that Uber was about to sign out. A notification on top would still be much better. With that, you don't even have to leave the screen you're viewing to keep Uber signed in. Being able to adjust those prompts to once an hour would be nice too.
Androids have a nice price, but in the end, they are still just knock off versions of Iphones. They are always buggy. I had hardly any app freezing with the Iphone + AT&T down in the flats last night. I couldn't do squat in the flats with S5+Metropcs combo.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Guides would be nice. In Iphone settings, you can scroll down and see adjustable settings for apps including Uber Driver. I don't see an option for notifications to display on top of other apps which is what I need. Starting the Uber Driver app and choosing settings before you sign on would be another great place to gain some control, but there's hardly any options there either.


 This Alerts setting forces a popup on any screen. Gives you the option stay connected or sign out.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Avi-ator said:


> This Alerts setting forces a popup on any screen. Gives you the option stay connected or sign out.
> View attachment 17145


Oh, thanks Avi-ator. I looked at that but didn't realize it was offering me a choice that I could select by touching them (duhhhhhh). LMAO. Many Thanks!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I dumped my Android S5 and metropcs because of the crappy bandwidth and switched to an Iphone 6 Plus on AT&T. I'm not finding it to let me multitask as well. On the S5, it would place a popup on any screen I'm viewing asking if I wanted to stay signed into Uber. With the IPhone, it's just signing out. Any advice?


Best bet: dump the Fisher-Price phone and go back to Droid. Just go with a better service provider.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Best bet: dump the Fisher-Price phone and go back to Droid. Just go with a better service provider.


Fisher price, my butt. Droid's all about buggy performance. My Iphone struggles are because I'm a newbie. So far, so good. There's a reason 80% of the cell phone market profit goes to Apple even though they only have about the same market share as Android. I've used droid for years but I'm tired of knock-off technology.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Fisher price, my butt. Droid's all about buggy performance. My Iphone struggles are because I'm a newbie. So far, so good. There's a reason 80% of the cell phone market profit goes to Apple even though they only have about the same market share as Android. I've used droid for years but I'm tired of knock-off technology.


No need to apologize, Tim. I proffered just one suggestion. There were plenty of others.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Fisher price, my butt. Droid's all about buggy performance. My Iphone struggles are because I'm a newbie. So far, so good. There's a reason 80% of the cell phone market profit goes to Apple even though they only have about the same market share as Android. I've used droid for years but I'm tired of knock-off technology.


Funny and glaringly inaccurate. Seems to me iCrap owns knock-off technology. Saw a commercial the other day about iCrap finally getting touch sensitive screen options which Android has been from day one. I nearly laughed out loud. Plus the Android freedom, speed and multi-tasking can't be touched by Apple, which is the very reason I gave my iPhone 5 to the baby to drool on and got a Galaxy Note 4. This phone is a frigging beast. Gonna buy my son the LG V10 this week, which he prefers over iCrap and Samsung, but that's ok. In my book, ANYTHING Droid over iOS. Keep wallowing in your perceived superiority. You'll learn one day.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> Funny and glaringly inaccurate. Seems to me iCrap owns knock-off technology. Saw a commercial the other day about iCrap finally getting touch sensitive screen options which Android has been from day one. I nearly laughed out loud. Plus the Android freedom, speed and multi-tasking can't be touched by Apple, which is the very reason I gave my iPhone 5 to the baby to drool on and got a Galaxy Note 4. This phone is a frigging beast. Gonna buy my son the LG V10 this week, which he prefers over iCrap and Samsung, but that's ok. In my book, ANYTHING Droid over iOS. Keep wallowing in your perceived superiority. You'll learn one day.


I, too, use the Note 4. For the kind of work I do, there's no phone on the market that comes even close to performing like this phone does. Some days I wonder if Samsung developed this phone specifically for the malnourished coyote. And, yes, I think it's fun that Apple lifted much of the technology straight from the Note models for the iPhone 6 Plus. As the saying goes, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, and Apple has certainly flattered Samsung in recent years, we will agree.
But don't get me wrong, I think the iPhones are plenty cute and all, but because I need a phone that has more features and capabilities, I have to stick with the heavier duty Note 4.


----------



## beardohio (Oct 29, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> Funny and glaringly inaccurate. Seems to me iCrap owns knock-off technology. Saw a commercial the other day about iCrap finally getting touch sensitive screen options which Android has been from day one. I nearly laughed out loud. Plus the Android freedom, speed and multi-tasking can't be touched by Apple, which is the very reason I gave my iPhone 5 to the baby to drool on and got a Galaxy Note 4. This phone is a frigging beast. Gonna buy my son the LG V10 this week, which he prefers over iCrap and Samsung, but that's ok. In my book, ANYTHING Droid over iOS. Keep wallowing in your perceived superiority. You'll learn one day.


LOL. You are all the same; with your Android ramblings and iPhone nicknames (iCrap, really??)....

Just once I would like to see an argument in favor of Android that actually states benefits and backs them up with examples and numbers (instead of simply bashing Apple for whatever reason). It's like you all have this _image _of what an iPhone _means _and it hurts you so deep that you lash out and protect your baby Android. What gives?? Not everyone blindly believes a quad-core processor and 4GB of RAM translates to user experience.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

beardohio said:


> LOL. You are all the same; with your Android ramblings and iPhone nicknames (iCrap, really??)....
> 
> Just once I would like to see an argument in favor of Android that actually states benefits and backs them up with examples and numbers (instead of simply bashing Apple for whatever reason). It's like you all have this _image _of what an iPhone _means _and it hurts you so deep that you lash out and protect your baby Android. What gives?? Not everyone blindly believes a quad-core processor and 4GB of RAM translates to user experience.


You're really not getting this, it seems. That's OK. iPhones are good little phones if that's all you desire. It all comes down to personal preference for most people.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

beardohio said:


> LOL. You are all the same; with your Android ramblings and iPhone nicknames (iCrap, really??)....
> 
> Just once I would like to see an argument in favor of Android that actually states benefits and backs them up with examples and numbers (instead of simply bashing Apple for whatever reason). It's like you all have this _image _of what an iPhone _means _and it hurts you so deep that you lash out and protect your baby Android. What gives?? Not everyone blindly believes a quad-core processor and 4GB of RAM translates to user experience.


Wrong Apple Drone. And yes, 'iCrap' because that's what it is in my opinion. If anything is the same, it's all you Morons that think iCrap is the be all and end all. I had the iCrap 5, used it for a couple of weeks and was ready to shoot it. I could do absolutely nothing with that piece of s*** that I wanted. I couldn't even download songs that weren't contained within iTunes. Are you freaking kidding me ??

And I'm not the only one. There's a reason those devices have to be jail broken, because their so effing limited. But then again, so are the mindless dreggs that use them. Everything has to be the same on all devices, and that sh** doesn't work for me. I haven't seen an iPhone yet that is different from the rest. Even all your apps are in the same f*****g place. It defies logic to me why people are so willing to be enslaved, but then again when you know no better or become used to something, it's to be expected. Sort of like the brain washing of a cult.

But to each their own. You wanna stay in kindergarten with iCrap, so be it and good luck. I admit both platforms have their issues, but I will stick with the versatility and freedom of Android over iOS anyday. I left Apple behind and will never look back. Can't Wait To Get My Hands on that new LG V10. Peace out !!!!!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> Wrong Apple Drone. And yes, 'iCrap' because that's what it is in my opinion. If anything is the same, it's all you Morons that think iCrap is the be all and end all. I had the iCrap 5, used it for a couple of weeks and was ready to shoot it. I could do absolutely nothing with that piece of s*** that I wanted. And I'm not the only one. There's a reason those devices have to be jail broken, because their so effing limited. But then again, so are the mindless dreggs that use them. Everything has to be the same on all devices, and that sh** doesn't work for me. I haven't seen an iPhone yet that is different from the rest. Even all your apps are in the same f*****g place. It defies logic to me why people are so willing to be enslaved, but then again when you know no better or become used to something, it's to be expected. Sort of like the brain washing of a cult.
> 
> But to each their own. You wanna stay in kindergarten with iCrap, so be it and good luck. I admit both platforms have their issues, but I will stick with the versatility and freedom of Android over iOS anyday. Can't Wait To Get My Hands on that new LG V10. Peace out !!!!!


Buy how do you really feel? 
I don't mind the iPhone platform. I won't use it because my business needs go well beyond what the iPhone would be able to provide - I access and configure data centers with my Note 4 that I wouldn't be able to with an iPhone. But my kids love their iPhones. But again, they're kids and their needs are for more modest than the malnourished coyote's needs. But I won't bash iPhones. Besides, they're cute!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Buy how do you really feel?
> I don't mind the iPhone platform. I won't use it because my business needs go well beyond what the iPhone would be able to provide - I access and configure data centers with my Note 4 that I wouldn't be able to with an iPhone. But my kids love their iPhones. But again, they're kids and their needs are for more modest than the malnourished coyote's needs. But I won't bash iPhones. Besides, they're cute!


LOL Desert. I wouldn't bash iPhone either but for these people who keep insisting on its superiority over Android, which is utterly ridiculous. It's like saying being incarcerated is preferable to freedom because of the enforced discipline and rigidity of the prison system. Well, we all see how well that works.....LMAO.

Anyway, my kids had iPhones as well from their dad until they got their hands on my Galaxy a couple of years ago. They would not leave me alone until I got them Samsungs, although my oldest son is now in love with LG over any other brand. But your right, iPhones are cute. But in time, we all wise up with age and realize substance trumps aesthetics every time.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> LOL Desert. I wouldn't bash iPhone either but for these people who keep insisting on its superiority over Android, which is utterly ridiculous. It's like saying being incarcerated is preferable to freedom because of the enforced discipline and rigidity of the prison system. Well, we all see how well that works.....LMAO.
> 
> Anyway, my kids had iPhones as well from their dad until they got their hands on my Galaxy a couple of years ago. They would not leave me alone until I got them Samsungs, although my oldest son is now in love with LG over any other brand. But your right, iPhones are cute. But in time, we all wise up with age and realize substance trumps aesthetics every time.


Form follows function...
Sadly, Apple got it backwards in many respects.


----------



## beardohio (Oct 29, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> Wrong Apple Drone. And yes, 'iCrap' because that's what it is in my opinion. If anything is the same, it's all you Morons that think iCrap is the be all and end all. I had the iCrap 5, used it for a couple of weeks and was ready to shoot it. I could do absolutely nothing with that piece of s*** that I wanted. I couldn't even download songs that weren't contained within iTunes. Are you freaking kidding me ??
> 
> And I'm not the only one. There's a reason those devices have to be jail broken, because their so effing limited. But then again, so are the mindless dreggs that use them. Everything has to be the same on all devices, and that sh** doesn't work for me. I haven't seen an iPhone yet that is different from the rest. Even all your apps are in the same f*****g place. It defies logic to me why people are so willing to be enslaved, but then again when you know no better or become used to something, it's to be expected. Sort of like the brain washing of a cult.
> 
> But to each their own. You wanna stay in kindergarten with iCrap, so be it and good luck. I admit both platforms have their issues, but I will stick with the versatility and freedom of Android over iOS anyday. I left Apple behind and will never look back. Can't Wait To Get My Hands on that new LG V10. Peace out !!!!!


You failed to figure out how to work an iPhone? iOS was too complicated for you? You couldn't get the songs you wanted on your phone? You still think people Jailbreak like they did in 2012?

Explains why you find LG to be a reputable smartphone experience.


----------



## beardohio (Oct 29, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Form follows function...
> Sadly, Apple got it backwards in many respects.


By "backwards" you are referring to how well iOS works on iPhones? By "backwards" you are referring to the restrictions Apple places on developers to follow their specs and change their apps for sake of end-user experience? By "backwards" you mean they don't have an open OS like Android? By "backwards" you are referring to how Apple doesn't have 5+ phone manufacturers piecing together as much RAM and as many cores as possible to make up for the disconnect between phone and OS?

Yeah.

Android and iOS are two _completely different _experiences; and always will be.

You all prove my point when you bring up these differences, because you are not pointing out the _benefit _of Android, you are just bashing Apple as a brand, and it's pathetic.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

beardohio said:


> By "backwards" you are referring to how well iOS works on iPhones? By "backwards" you are referring to the restrictions Apple places on developers to follow their specs and change their apps for sake of end-user experience? By "backwards" you mean they don't have an open OS like Android? By "backwards" you are referring to how Apple doesn't have 5+ phone manufacturers piecing together as much RAM and as many cores as possible to make up for the disconnect between phone and OS?
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> ...


You got it!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

beardohio said:


> You failed to figure out how to work an iPhone? iOS was too complicated for you? You couldn't get the songs you wanted on your phone? You still think people Jailbreak like they did in 2012?
> 
> Explains why you find LG to be a reputable smartphone experience.


Once again, the Apple Drones fail to comprehend. I did not say I could not work the device. Of course I could, as any simpleton with a kindergarten education could. My point was that the iPhone is so limited and rigid in their control of each component in that device that I gave it up because I could not tolerate the power Apple insists on wielding over these overpriced pieces of junk. Ask yourself why that is.

End user experience my arse. iPhone does NOTHING that any other smartphone on the market can't do. It's actually the other way around. Compared to the Galaxy Note 4 and LG, iPhones and their so-called capabilities are the joke of the century. There's a reason why everyone I know has gone to Android and Samsung after playing with my phone, and my company switched from iPhone to Galaxy after an employee survey with the following results..... iPhone = 17% Galaxy (Android) = 83%.
Some people have both phones that they use for different reasons, and that's fine.

But like I said, to each his own. If you want to get into a specs and comparison war, fine with me. But I think even after being presented with facts, you will still insist iPhone is better, as all you Drones do, so why bother?? Again, Peace Out !!!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> You got it!


Exactly Desert. There's no use arguing with the Apple Slave Mentality. It's too deeply entrenched. I mean look at the way these people will waste their time standing in long lines for days waiting for the Masters next offering. It's pathetic and hilarious at the same time. I mean, it's only a phone people !!!!

There's a reason why their symbol is a bitten out apple. In Biblical terms, there began the downfall of mankind, so that is most appropriate. Later Dude !!!!!


----------



## RoyalForce (Nov 2, 2015)

Don't forget all of the security issues with android. And please don't say it is because of the open source format of the OS. Linux has been running open source on PC since day one and it is considered the most secure OS available.
It does all come down to personal preference. I have used both and the interconnection that is built into the iOS is unbeatable. Yes there are glitches, but is there any technology that doesn't have a glitch or two?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RoyalForce said:


> Don't forget all of the security issues with android. And please don't say it is because of the open source format of the OS. Linux has been running open source on PC since day one and it is considered the most secure OS available.
> It does all come down to personal preference. I have used both and the interconnection that is built into the iOS is unbeatable. Yes there are glitches, but is there any technology that doesn't have a glitch or two?


My electric toothbrush is technology that has zero glitches and performs exactly as I need it to three times a day. So there. Neener, neener, neener! 

Security issues with Droid? You mean like when all those celebrity iPhones and associated accounts got hacked and nudey pics went viral? Yeah, I remember that.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> My electric toothbrush is technology that has zero glitches and performs exactly as I need it to three times a day. So there. Neener, neener, neener!
> 
> Security issues with Droid? You mean like when all those celebrity iPhones and associated accounts got hacked and nudey pics went viral? Yeah, I remember that.


ROFLMAO....Great comeback Desert. I'm gonna have to share my PowerBall winnings with you.

This moron just stated how great the security of iOS is, but people hack it everyday. My nephews iPhone was hacked and they got his banking and PayPal info, then cleaned him out. There is no such thing as complete security or privacy in this society. These people will just not learn.


----------



## RoyalForce (Nov 2, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> ROFLMAO....Great comeback Desert. I'm gonna have to share my PowerBall winnings with you.
> 
> This moron just stated how great the security of iOS is, but people hack it everyday. My nephews iPhone was hacked and they got his banking and PayPal info, then cleaned him out. There is no such thing as complete security or privacy in this society. These people will just not learn.


So, according to you there has never been a security hack of any android device? In actuality, there are far more hacks of android devices and it is mostly due to the "user friendly, I get to do whatever I want to do with my device" OS. No device that runs an operating system and is connected to a network is 100% secure. Your toothbrush could never be hacked because it runs a relay or ladder logic system. There is 0 coding, so there is no chance of manipulating the programming. Are you that stupid to believe that other people are as stupid as you. Most people can think for themselves and sound inteligent when they talk. Apparently you are excluded from that list. Sorry, moron.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Do you guys realize that Cell OS has entered the realm of religion and politics. It really has become a futile debate I do not indulge in anymore. To each his own.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

RoyalForce said:


> So, according to you there has never been a security hack of any android device? In actuality, there are far more hacks of android devices and it is mostly due to the "user friendly, I get to do whatever I want to do with my device" OS. No device that runs an operating system and is connected to a network is 100% secure. Your toothbrush could never be hacked because it runs a relay or ladder logic system. There is 0 coding, so there is no chance of manipulating the programming. Are you that stupid to believe that other people are as stupid as you. Most people can think for themselves and sound inteligent when they talk. Apparently you are excluded from that list. Sorry, moron.


Whatever Pal. Another Apple Drone suffering from lack of reading comprehension. I did NOT say Android could not be hacked, because it can. I was just responding in complete incredulity to one of your fellow Apple posters who has the nerve and naivety to think iOS is so exclusive and special that IT can't be hacked. But it can be and has been, just like every other piece of technology on the planet. Buy a clue along with the next piece of iCrap you scramble to get in line for. SMH.....


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> Do you guys realize that Cell OS has entered the realm of religion and politics. It really has become a futile debate I do not indulge in anymore. To each his own.


Aviator you are absolutely right. Everyone has their preference, it's a free country, so be it. Thanks for the reality check. Time to go eat some chocolate mousse cheesecake and chillax. Peace out ev1 !!!!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RoyalForce said:


> So, according to you there has never been a security hack of any android device? In actuality, there are far more hacks of android devices and it is mostly due to the "user friendly, I get to do whatever I want to do with my device" OS. No device that runs an operating system and is connected to a network is 100% secure. Your toothbrush could never be hacked because it runs a relay or ladder logic system. There is 0 coding, so there is no chance of manipulating the programming. Are you that stupid to believe that other people are as stupid as you. Most people can think for themselves and sound inteligent when they talk. Apparently you are excluded from that list. Sorry, moron.


Oh, come on, you took the toothbrush comment seriously? I'm a technology consultant. That's what made the toothbrush comment so damn funny. I'm still chortling. (Open source toothbrush - that's pretty funny.)

And, hey, let's dispense with the name-calling and ad hominem attacks. We're all adults here and there's no call for that sort of behavior. This is a general comment to ALL participants here, not anyone in particular.


----------



## RoyalForce (Nov 2, 2015)

Excellent reply Desert Driver. I did get the point of your post. I just decided to step it up a little further. My name calling was just done to make a point, not to abase or berate anyone. I love that I have the freedom to choose what I buy and when I buy (and the fact that I can tick people off when they don't like my choice). It's a free country where I live and we are all free to live and let live, or act like complete idiots and put down those that don't agree with us or things that we don't agree with. Maybe we can all grow up and respect each other?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

There are several ways to add mp3's to your iphone. One is add them to your computer's Itunes then sync to your phone via usb cord or wifi. Another is to use on of the many free MP3 apps. I just tried Idownloads. It was pretty easy. You do have to learn to use an iphone. It's funny how poisonous your hatred of Iphones are. Can't call it a matter of opinion? 
Like I said earlier, I have owned many androids including the S4 and S5 so I'm not blindly following the pack.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> There are several ways to add mp3's to your iphone. One is add them to your computer's Itunes then sync to your phone via usb cord or wifi. Another is to use on of the many free MP3 apps. I just tried Idownloads. It was pretty easy. You do have to learn to use an iphone. It's funny how poisonous your hatred of Iphones are. Can't call it a matter of opinion?
> Like I said earlier, I have owned many androids including the S4 and S5 so I'm not blindly following the pack.


I would rather just use my Note 4 and download whatever the hell I want straight into my device without going through all that hassle with iPhone. It is just not a satisfactory device for all my needs. But like I conceded, to each his own. I'm ecstatic with my Android, you like your iPhone. Onward with life.


----------

